# Buying used sound equipped locos...



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

A month ago,I traded for a like new Intermountain N scale Cabforward that came retrofitted with a Tsunami decoder.It was said to be freshly tuned and not used since so it was basically brand new.

Upon reception,I placed it on a track then operated it for a few minutes...it was smooth as silk.Then tryed a couple sounds...everything is OK so I put it back in its box.

Today I decided to check a little deeper and found a problem...not all the sounds worked and the ones that did weren't mapped right.Put it on a programming track and started re-mapping the sounds to original settings.

Even with my computer,PR3 and PTB100 setup,I couldn't re-map the faulty features.After three times,I was kind of upset thinking I might have been had.Then,out of ideas,I decided to check the CV's one by one and after a while found it...the former owner had written a value of 4 to CV 30 wich is a setting for operating on systems that lack the necessary functions to properly operate a Tsunami.Some features are ignored and others get re-mapped to the minimal functions available.Just wish the former owner had told me.......


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Could have been an estate sale were the seller had no idea about the software of it.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I learned awhile back that its better to do a factory reset on anything second hand so I know what is what.


----------

